# Songs to study to



## Nocturne (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm going back to school soon and I've resolved to do more studying this semester (just as I say every semester 9.9).  Anyway I'm looking for new music to study to!  I prefer chiller fare for my studying, but I like alot of stuff... if that stuff is some kinda of rock or classical usually XD.  Anyway, feel free to post whatever you want here.  If you have songs that you like to use for this purpose, go ahead and post those too!

I'll start.  One of my friends got me back into this band the last day or so and I've been listening to them since.  The band is Hula and the song is "Mellow Fare," it's really chill:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ofkObmdrK0

Another rec is "Funeral" by Band of Horses: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibE7IqEjni4


----------



## LoC (Jan 6, 2009)

Andreas Vollenweider maybe?


----------



## Nocturne (Jan 6, 2009)

LoC said:


> Andreas Vollenweider maybe?



Definitely different from my usual style, but interesting.


----------



## zangooselover (Jan 6, 2009)

The following songs by Rammstein are what I study to: Feuerrader, Biest, Jeder Lacht, Schwarzes Glas, Engel, Mein Herz Brennt, Buck Dich, Wut will nicht Sterben, Spiel mit mir.

Feuerrader, Biest, Jeder Lacht, and Wut will nicht Sterben are songs by Rammstein that not many people know of.  Schwarzes Glas was never released to the public.  If you e-mail me I will send you any of the songs I listed and a web site you can use to convert youtube videos into a file that you can put on your Ipod, Windows Media Player library, or any other media device.


----------



## OCAdam (Jan 6, 2009)

I enjoy listening to some Dream Theater whenever I'm not rushing through my studying, along with a lot of Pendulum songs. However, you'll probably find DT to be better for relaxed study time since some Pendulum songs get to be a bit fast paced DnB and makes you speed through (or so it does for me).


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Jan 6, 2009)

My sister actually got me to like "Roses for the Dead" by Funeral For A Friend. It's sorta sad if you can hear the lyrics. Also, since power metal = win, anything by Sonata Arctica, Stratovarius, and Symphony X.


----------



## Aden (Jan 7, 2009)

For studying? Classicaaaaalll. Even any soundtrack will do. Danny Elfman is rather grand.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 7, 2009)

Sigur Ros.

Very inspiring.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 7, 2009)

I can only listen to songs I don't know, other wise bass tabs and lyrics fill up my head and I can't think, let alone study.

I'm a music nerd. c:


----------



## Mercy (Jan 10, 2009)

I actually enjoy listening to Opeth when I study...


----------



## Swordsman_02 (Jan 10, 2009)

Something about Linkin Park helps me relax and study.
It's what I listen to the most.


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Jan 10, 2009)

Enya or Cirque du Soleil in the background helps me. Low ambient music is what does it for me, and foreign, haunting melodies and tight harmony just relaxes me enough to be able to focus on studying.


----------



## Teracat (Jan 11, 2009)

Iunno, usually I just put it on random.

Probably XTC or Antonin Dvorak.


----------



## Aq Bars (Jan 11, 2009)

I like instrumental rock for studying. Lyrics always distract me, but with this it's just some pleasant background noise. :3

Classical is good too.


----------



## Albatross Synergy (Jan 12, 2009)

Progressive Rock usually: Porcupine Tree, Yes, Genesis, Beardfish are some goodies =3


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 12, 2009)

Mozart, you silly little girl.

They've done studies on this shit you know


----------



## LoC (Jan 12, 2009)

Mercy said:


> I actually enjoy listening to Opeth when I study...



This post made me very happy. 

Akerfeldt is pure epicness distilled and somehow sculpted into human form.


----------



## Golse (Jan 12, 2009)

Aq Bars said:


> I like instrumental rock for studying. *Lyrics always distract me*, but with this it's just some pleasant background noise. :3
> 
> Classical is good too.


I'm like that too, in a way.  Anything with vocals, I'll usually end up singing along.  If I don't know the words, once the melody is established I'll start humming it or singing nonsense syllables.  Sometimes I don't even realize I'm doing it at first .n.

So it's instrumental for me, especially ambient like Brian Eno, Stars of the Lid, and Aphex Twin (_SAW_ 85-92 & Vol. II), or minimalist classical like Arvo PÃ¤rt, Philip Glass, and Henryk GÃ³recki.


----------



## mmmke (Jan 13, 2009)

im getting closer - m83


----------



## Takun (Jan 13, 2009)

Sigur Ros, God is an Astronaut, Godspeed You! Black Emperor, TV on the Radio, A Silver Mt. Zion, A Great Big Pile of Leaves.

Ambient or Post-Rock wins hard for studying.


----------



## Tails Fox (Jan 13, 2009)

Cling by Days of the New. Not heavy, but not soft either. I love acoustic


----------



## protocollie (Jan 13, 2009)

Minilogue is total brain music.

Hitchhiker's Choice is one of their best IMO.

Them and Zero 7.


----------



## Calligraphy (Jan 13, 2009)

Golse said:


> So it's instrumental for me, especially ambient like Brian Eno, Stars of the Lid, and Aphex Twin (_SAW_ 85-92 & Vol. II), or minimalist classical like Arvo PÃ¤rt, Philip Glass, and Henryk GÃ³recki.



Totally agree with the point although the only person I recognize is Aphex Twin. I usually don't listen to music when I study, IF I study. Any kind of music is turned on when it's time for math homework but anything that involves any type of reading is a no-go for music. I have A.D.D. reading is hard enough with everything else that's going on in my head.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 13, 2009)

XTC AND APHEX TWIN ARE GOOD CHOICES

I usually put my NINETY GIG LIBRARY on shuffle so I'm not sure of specific songs.

I just got Untrue by Burial. It is very good for concentrating, no lyrics, all samples.

Do you like dubstep?


----------

